# Canadapost Shopper



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems this service was discontinued.

Does anyone know a comperable service? For cameras there is photoprice.ca.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

http://pricebat.ca/
http://www.shopbot.ca/
http://www.shoptoit.ca/

There used to be one price comparison site I liked called pricecanada.com, it was run by RedFlagDeals. It was great because in addition to price comparison they had charts showing price history of products over time.. some things could have very volatile price swings, it was a nice to feel if you were getting good value for your money. Then YLO shut it down.


----------



## smihaila (Apr 6, 2009)

To add to the previous list:

www.pricegrabber.ca
www.bbf.ca
www.pricenetwork.ca
www.dealgenius.ca
www.pricedx.ca
www.bing.com/shopping
www.computers-canada.com
buitcanada.ca
shop.aol.ca
shopping.canoe.ca

The best of all was, in my opinion, www.computers-canada.com. Until a 2 years ago, when something "happened" (mainstream sellers shutting it down) and now is under different hands and weaker results.


----------



## Seth (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL I was part of the focus group for CanadaPost Shopper's test release...

Like 95% of us said we wouldn't use it, and that there were far better alternatives out there... 

Weird that they went ahead with the project, not surprising that it failed.


----------

